

The future of TV is here: Cut the cord, save money, and better TV - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/74952537817/the-future-of-tv-is-already-here

======
VLM
His math assumes he wouldn't have internet access if he wasn't doing apple-TV
and all that, which as a guy who's had Internet access more or less
continuously since '89 or so, sounds really weird. Like "I'm intentionally not
going to have electricity, or indoor plumbing" weird.

If you're watching TV to fit in with the "in crowd" then doing the same thing
but cheaper isn't going to work... how do you show your financial supremacy
and conformity by spending less?

If you're watching for enjoyment, you can pick and choose and there's no
particular reason Amazon Prime wouldn't work, and I "need" it for fast free
shipping, so the video streaming is "free".

Suddenly your math changes from $3K to zero.

~~~
virtualpants
"His math assumes he wouldn't have internet access if he wasn't doing apple-TV
and all that"

I included internet costs both with cable and without cable. I'm cutting the
cord, not becoming a hermit! :)

